
Toward a Constructive Technology Criticism - dredmorbius
http://www.cjr.org/tow_center_reports/constructive_technology_criticism.php
======
dredmorbius
At 30k words, a very long-form discussion, but extraordinarily well researched
and constructed, looking at the role and methods of criticism of technology
within the media. A masterwork from Sara M. Watson.

Particularly commended: the notes, syllabus, and style guide.

